

Slides: HTML5 Drag & Drop and Friends - jameswragg
http://www.thecssninja.com/talks/dnd_and_friends/

======
teilo
DnD to and from the host OS was what finally got me to abandon Thunderbird for
100% Gmail.

Now if they can just get the clipboard support to work a little better so you
can do things like copy a region of the screen and past into an HTML app. It
doesn't quite work yet.

------
jeffremer
These slides are a great distillation of and addition to the HTML5 Rocks
Native HTML5 Drag and Drop tutorial[1]. Nicely done.

[1] <http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/dnd/basics>

------
robjohnson
Every day I think to myself that I should drop what I am doing and dive into
HTML5.

